# Who is looking forward to the national this weekend?



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

I know I am! The German judges for German breeds will be very interesting for me.

There are already a number of people freaking out about dentition and heavy handed judges!

Let's hope it's dryer than WELKS! I'm taking wellies for sure.


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Not going but will be watching fossedata for results............


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

me neither. tad far for me and have to watch the pennies and right judge


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

Too busy at the LPS Lol


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm looking forward to it - dogs bathed, show suits ironed, car packed up, me showered and ready for bed - roll on tomorrow!

As for the german breeds - because of this they've moved us border collies out of our normal lovely big outside ring into one of the smaller rings inside the main hall ......... grrrr!


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

Spellweaver said:


> I'm looking forward to it - dogs bathed, show suits ironed, car packed up, me showered and ready for bed - roll on tomorrow!
> 
> As for the german breeds - because of this they've moved us border collies out of our normal lovely big outside ring into one of the smaller rings inside the main hall ......... grrrr!


Hehe, I don't know how you'd feel about being in that lovely outdoor ring if it chucks it down with rain!!  We might end up crammed in there too!

Wow you sound super organised...I'm planning on doing it all in the morning lol normally do it the night before but I've ran out of energy tonight! Ill be the one dobe person who's running late and looks like they've been dragged through a hedge backwards  My boy will have a dutch shower, AKA a baby wipe running over him 10 minutes before. The joy of short haired dogs!


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

The National is one of the champ shows that are local to us. Saying this I have not entered in fact I have no idea which day is hound day. Toys I think are saturday but I didn't enter the pups as I didn't think they would be ready and its a good job I didn't enter Buck.


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

Ahhh, shame you guys didnt go it was a lovely show. Great weather very sunny and there was no sign of mud or puddles. Rings for us German breeds were a fab size (big turn out for rotties and they had a huge ring!)

Not a very successful show for us today 2nd place out of 2 LOL and I don't think the judge was impressed when rupert pulled away when he wanted to look down ruperts throat, but that's something we need to work on  still had a nice time!

Newfie came first in working group, a rottie second.


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

I was looking forward to being there yesterday - UNTIL - my appointment for minor surgery came through - for yep, you've guessed it - YESTERDAY - grrrrrrr
- only Champ show I've entered to date as well this year ;(

Good luck to all those showing this weekend


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Dober said:


> Ahhh, shame you guys didnt go it was a lovely show. Great weather very sunny and there was no sign of mud or puddles. Rings for us German breeds were a fab size (big turn out for rotties and they had a huge ring!)
> 
> Not a very successful show for us today 2nd place out of 2 LOL and I don't think the judge was impressed when rupert pulled away when he wanted to look down ruperts throat, but that's something we need to work on  still had a nice time!
> 
> Newfie came first in working group, a rottie second.


Glad you enjoyed it! 

Aye the rottie entry was canny good, but still really low compared to just a couple of years ago. No surprises in the rottie placings, those who have dogs with euro lines in did well, as to be expected. The BOB is a nice bitch, pleased to see she got G2.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

swarthy said:


> I was looking forward to being there yesterday - UNTIL - my appointment for minor surgery came through - for yep, you've guessed it - YESTERDAY - grrrrrrr
> - only Champ show I've entered to date as well this year ;(
> 
> Good luck to all those showing this weekend


sods law . huh. hope you ok now .


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

BOB and BCC for GSDs is Dino's half sister (same dam) 

Quella and her bro Quantum were the first dogs I met of Heather and David's :001_wub:


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Didn't like being inside much. The ring was a fairly decent size but miles from the benching - well, perhaps not _miles_  but picture this: as you enter the Bingley Hall we were benched in the furthest way bottom left hand corner and the ring was right at the front of the hall, just past halfway down the hall to the right. 

But - Quinny came 2nd in the YKC stakes, Quinny and Sarah came 1st in YKC Handling (qualifing for the Crufts 2013 final), and Xia came 4th in Junior Bitch - so a good day for us  .............................

............. until the journey home, when the clutch went on the car as we were queueing in heavy traffic about 10 yards away from the traffic lights at the roundabout from the A38 onto J28 of the M1. We had to be rescued by the RAC - and so instead of getting home at about 5.30 it was gone 7 when we finally made it. The car goes into the garage tomorrow


----------



## Bijou (Aug 26, 2009)

poor you ! - we went but had a disasterous day - 3rd out of 3 with Hawk who has blown his coat and now looks like a Black Mailinois  - ho hum - on the plus side it was brilliant to see the ( real ) Malinois win the Pastoral group and the Puppy Groen get Pastoral group 2 - - I'm entered at Bath but think I'll scratch that and wait for Hawk to grow his coat back 

..also I confirmed the dog I want to use for my next litter and had a long chat with his owner - just need Angel to come into season and fingers crossed !!


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

I went along today with my chi pup Bruce (his first show) and his dad Logan.

Bruce went perfectly in his class, so pleased with him. Was a little disappointed with his 5th as i think he deserved better (im not being biased, honest, the 4th placed bit the judge  ) but it was a class of 12 so cant be too disappointed with 5th  He did then do the Puppy Stakes and get 3rd though in a HUGE class!! SO pleased with that result!!

Dad Logan was entered but we didnt put him in as the judging was... um.... not going in Logan's favour.... LOL!


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

if a dog bit the judge , it should surely have been asked to leave the ring.! well dones anyhow x


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

Spellweaver said:


> Didn't like being inside much. The ring was a fairly decent size but miles from the benching - well, perhaps not _miles_  but picture this: as you enter the Bingley Hall we were benched in the furthest way bottom left hand corner and the ring was right at the front of the hall, just past halfway down the hall to the right.
> 
> But - Quinny came 2nd in the YKC stakes, Quinny and Sarah came 1st in YKC Handling (qualifing for the Crufts 2013 final), and Xia came 4th in Junior Bitch - so a good day for us  .............................
> 
> ............. until the journey home, when the clutch went on the car as we were queueing in heavy traffic about 10 yards away from the traffic lights at the roundabout from the A38 onto J28 of the M1. We had to be rescued by the RAC - and so instead of getting home at about 5.30 it was gone 7 when we finally made it. The car goes into the garage tomorrow


Well done on your results - nightmare about the car - hope it is now sorted


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Jess2308 said:


> I went along today with my chi pup Bruce (his first show) and his dad Logan.
> 
> Bruce went perfectly in his class, so pleased with him. Was a little disappointed with his 5th as i think he deserved better (im not being biased, honest, the 4th placed bit the judge  ) but it was a class of 12 so cant be too disappointed with 5th  He did then do the Puppy Stakes and get 3rd though in a HUGE class!! SO pleased with that result!!
> 
> Dad Logan was entered but we didnt put him in as the judging was... um.... not going in Logan's favour.... LOL!


I always thought if a dog bit the judge it was asked to leave the ring. Saying that at the first show we took Buck an open show the dog he was in the ring against a chin bit the judge but stayed in the ring to take 2nd there was only 2 in the class Buck won


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

@jess Bit the judge??? Shocking. Apparantly two judges got bitten at WELKS too? I only saw one judge with a bloody hand so don't know how true that is, but shocking what some people will put in the ring (with an eye to breeding too!) Congrats on your results!

@swarthy sorry to hear the reason for you not beig to attend. All the best for a speedy recovery!

@Bijou that's a shame about his coat. Better luck next time!

@spellweaver, congrats on your wins! Excellent results. What a nightmare on the way home, but at least it didn't happen on the way there!! 

Me and Rupert had a much better day yesterday at a dobe open show  Just missed out on a JW point, but it doesn't really matter for us since we're not going to get the JW anyway


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

The only thing a judge can dismiss a dog from the ring for is biting, however whether they do or not is up to the judge to decide. I've seen several bitten and not dismiss the dogs. But, to actually place one above some very nice dogs (some lovely pups were unplaced!!) is terrible IMO. Its one thing to not dismiss it from the ring, but to reward the owner for their dogs poor temperment/training is ridiculous.


----------

